# Rear seat attachment



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok, I think I forgot some tabs from the old floor!
THe rear seat back. Lower end. THe two 'L' shaped double rods that hang down. Do they hook into a tab on the floor? If they do, could someone snap a picture of these tabs, as I think I forgot to move them to the new floor. Man, it never ends!!
Heading home for a beer now. :cheers

Thanks .

rich


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i think a screw with a big washer holds this but i will double check tomorrow if nobody settles this before then.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Just got home and pulled out the Ames parts catalogue. Sure enough, there is a stamped latch piece that the bottom of the seat hooks to. It's 20 bucks, and it takes one day to reach me, so, not going to try and make the darn thing!
Could have sworn that I got all the parts off the old floor!

Mystery solved. Thanks for the input Shane.

rich


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok , back into the hunt.
Checked with AMes. Brackets in the catalog are for 66 and up! If any one has there back seat out on a 65, please snap a pict of the brackets for the seat back.
G-d I love this hobby!:shutme

rich


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Rich, as you know I have 06 seats in mine -I did not remove the original brackets, just covered them with sound insulation. If you cant find any I will cut em out and send them to you


----------

